# Alternative models for Inquisitor Warband



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I've been looking for a small allies force to go alongside my Salamanders, partly to expand my options, but mainly as a fun modelling project. Ideally i'd run SOB's, but with the current range i'm pretty limited on converting and assembling.

After looking through my mates GK codex it seems that Inquisitorial henchman may be the way forward - lots of diverse models, tons of options and plenty of opportunity to personalise it.

What i'm looking for now is which models to use? I'm happy to use anything from the GW range or 3rd party manufacturers. Plastic or resin would be better, but a nice metal model won't be sniffed at either.

The units i'm seeking alternative models for are:

Coteaz

DC assassins
Crusaders
Acolytes
Servitors
Psykers 
Jokaero Weaponsmiths



I have plenty of bits on hand for weapon conversions and the like, so I'm open to all suggestions! :victory:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

You gotta use this guy as a DC assassin.










Death Master Snikch would make a great mutant assassin. One of GWs best ever.









Also always loved this model. Without the kneeling dude it might make a great acolyte or priest.









Awesome psyker dude. Don't forget the other IG Sanctioned Psykers.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

A fine choice sir, I started doing something similar, check my "other log" for the small amount of stuff I did do before getting distracted and realising that I need to finish off the moutains of other minis first before I return to them. However:



Varakir said:


> Coteaz: This http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1870064a is a great base for him I think and one I intend to use possibly.
> 
> DC assassins: I'm intending on basing mine of the new Shadow Warriors from the HE range. Otherwise Dark Eldar Wyches or Warriors would work really well if you are going for the traditional look.
> Crusaders: Any armoured monkish figure would work really well for these.Have you thought about maybe Brettonian Men At Arms? There are also some very cool scout based conversions out there. Often these have looked quite techno barbarianesque due to the who name and sword and shield image
> ...


Just some ideas for you. Check out Necromanda and Mordheims minis (if you can get them on ebay), smaller 3rd party manufacturers like Max Mini or even Pig Head Productions for heads you could put on GW Cadians or the like.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> A fine choice sir, I started doing something similar, check my "other log" for the small amount of stuff I did do before getting distracted and realising that I need to finish off the moutains of other minis first before I return to them.


I already took a look at your thread whilst searching for inspiration last night :grin: That's exactly the kind of thing i'll be going for, lots of individual models with an overall theme.

I really like those HE shadow warriors and that DE assassin....definitely on the possible list


----------



## Grogbart (Aug 29, 2010)

I once had plans about an allied Coteaz contingent for my Sisters, too.
My ambition was to make them look ecclesiarchal, rather than inquisitorial, but maybe you or anyone else with similar intentions might find something useful.

Coteaz and Crusaders converted form GW, Mortheim, Sisters of Sigmar








The middle one, her shield (a separate piece) left aside and a bird to sit on that arm instead, would be my model for Coteaz.
Some of the other models I already did convert into ecclesiarchal Crusaders.









Ecclesiachy style Death Cult Assassins, represented by Reaper Miniatures, Warlords, Battle Nuns. With no conversion needed, they're already in use for in my main army.










For Servitors I was ambitious, having planed to to convert these Urban War, Metropolis, Syntha Artemis Biomechs.









As Akolytes, I planned using GW, Necromunda, House Esher Gang (because I already had the models)










Concerning Jokaeros I had two different ideas (both based upon not wanting to use any space apes):
First idea was, the Esher model above (bottom row, second from the right) with her CCW replaced by a wrench (to illustrate the Jokaero's Inconceivable Customisation Special Rule) and instead of the pistol a customized weapon, with the general shape of a big rocket launcher (plus perhaps some backpack module connected by some tubing), but instead of an open hole as the muzzle, I would have had a three-barrelled tip with one tip being a Melta muzzle, the second being a Flamer muzzle and the third being a Multi-Laser muzzle (Lasgun muzzle would have been to big compared to the other two), to represent the shooting choices of the Jokaero.

The second idea was, having the same weapon described in the first idea, but instead wielded by another Servitor-looking model, with the Inconceivable Customisation being accredited to someone else (like Coteaz, or one of the Alkolytes) instead (as it makes no difference rules-wise anyway).


Since I planed them for my Sisters of Battle army, I never intended to use any Psykers*, so no ideas for models from me.

*for Coteaz I would only use non-directly-offensive powers and claim her to possess speech-skills 'bordering' the unexplainable!:wink:


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Some alternative Jokaero models....
(Actually the one in the dress might work quite well.)

http://www.mongoosepublishing.com/m...apes-of-mega-city-one/gorilla-in-a-dress.html


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I pondered this question for a while and was going to post pics of my inquisitiorial henchmen and such but decided against it. Besides,varakir, I think you have seen them all before. I will however add some thoughts. 
Mega nob bodies make good heavy servitiors, there is also a pic in the old witchunters dex of a gun with sentinel legs and a techpriest walking alongside. I recently used a sedition wars thi utility carapace to make an inquisitor in terminator armor. You can make a servitor easily using ig parts with bionic arms and a servoskull for a head with an ig rebreather on it. Simple and looks pretty good. Thing Is I went and used the gk dex because I had a heap of odd models and no way of using them. For you the opposite applies, but the versatility is still there. For jokaero i just use a multi weapon servitor.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks guys, this is a lot of stuff to mull over :victory:

First off i think i need to decide on a theme, but at the same time i want lots of diverse characters in the mix. 

I also need a list to work towards so i know how many of each i need. Preferably i'd like everyone in the retinue to be an individual character, but at the same time they need to fit a general theme of the rest of the army...

Just to start off with i found these guys from reaper:

















Both of these guys could have a place as acolytes with some slight conversions. I really want a kroot scout/tracker as well for some reason. I quite like the idea of a ragtag group of 'useful' people being dragged around by the inquisitor.

For the DCA's i'll probably go for some kind of assassins guild type thing with mixed race swordy people.

I've seen lots of floating/quadroped robots about so i might take a few of these for jakaero or servitors.

Will get a list together first, then i can start assigning minis to their roles


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I really like the one on the right, I've been looking for a female mini like that and with a slight conversion on the right hand and some more clothing that could just about fit the bill. Which Reaper mini is it?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> I really like the one on the right, I've been looking for a female mini like that and with a slight conversion on the right hand and some more clothing that could just about fit the bill. Which Reaper mini is it?


Can't remember the name, she's called a 'Time chaser' though so you should be able to search for that.

I was planning to do the same thing conversion wise - slight GS over the midriff and some paint should cover her up a bit.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

50001: Sascha Dubois, Time Chaser ($5.99) Reaper Chronoscope. Gs up her bellybutton and paint it like a bodyglove. Nice Model, cannot believe I have not seen it before, I thought I had looked at all the reaper models.


----------

